# Round Pen Foundation/Footing - Set up time



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't offer advice... but we just put in one too, and are researching footing, as we get a lot of rain here in NW Washington. So I'm subscribing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

